# Someone ruined my day off!



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

I fished today in the morning from 9-1, it was so foggy this morning, I got lost in the bay for a bit cause I couldn't see jack!

To top it off someone dumped these inauspicious fruit in the bay & it was floating around my boat for a while. The s.o.b. that did this should be hanged!

The 4 sheeps caught were 18-22", all on live shrimp fished in GSC.


----------

